# Help w/ this Fern please >.>



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

http://www.wildsky.sakura.ne.jp/vivarium/miyake081023.htm

The big leafy fern in the 3rd from top; then 2nd of #1; 1st, 4th, 5th, 6th of #3.

If possible I'd like to know a seller too.

Thanks


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It looks like 'wood fern' or 'cinnimon fern'. You can find a nice variety of pretty ferns at most landscape stores.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Nice specimens. Before you find a seller and spend a lot of money on ferns, take a field trip to a wooded wetland area and see what's out there. Lots of emergent ferns love wetland and wetland boundary areas and will do well in the type of setups you have. Some of my favorites are Osmunda cinn. (cinnamin fern), Osmunda regalis (royal fern) and (I forget the genus at the moment) aereolata (netted chain fern).

On ID, I have a hard time id'ing via photos because sometimes it depends on where you got the specimen. Check out the Osmunda genus and maybe a genus whose name I forget commonly called lady fern or something like that. Many times it comes down to seeing the sori and other reproductive structures. There are some great books/keys available depending on where you collect your specimens.


----------

